# Best $100 interconnects



## lextek

Suggestions for the best sounding $100(around) interconnects.

 Lextek


----------



## chych

Certainly the ones made by your hands of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Check out the kits from Diycable.com (http://www.diycable.com/interconnects.htm), especially the "Fat ones".


----------



## kwkarth

For the bux, I'm real impressed with the AudioQuest Corals.
 I paid $80.00 for a one meter pair. The retail is $130 is believe.

 I drool for a pair of the Cardas Neutral Reference. They are unfortunately $500.00 for the pair. In my humble estimation, the Corals are 90% of the performance for 20% of the price of the Cardas. 

 Yes, there is a point of diminishing returns and I'm willing to go there occasionally.


----------



## slindeman

The "skinny ones" are pretty darn good too. You can buy a commercial version from www.boldercables.com, the Type 1. I think it is $70 or so for a half meter. If you make it yourself it will come in at $20-$30 a pair depending on how much you spend on the connectors. The "skinny ones" are so darn easy to make. It took me about 30 minutes. Amazing sound for $20 worth of materials and a half hour of work.


----------



## kwkarth

Hey, speaking of nicely priced interconnects, anybody familiar with OutLaw Audio interconnects? I have a pair on order, but they haven't arrived yet.

http://www.outlawaudio.com//products/cables.html

http://ubb.outlawaudio.com/cgi-local...000&LastLogin=


----------



## Audio-Me

Audioqust Corals are used for my MG Head right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I bought a dual stranded type 1 cable from Bolder and I can honestly say that it's awesome! This is a mini-mini, but I'm willing to pay $200 to try the type 2.


----------



## arnett

i'm using a new headroom little amp with the crossfeed _on_ and the treble boost _off_. 

 for this application, i think the *wireworld atlantis III * is the ultimate IC under $100. the atlantis III is bright and thin sounding which makes it a perfect counterpoint to the fullness of the little.


----------



## MooGoesTheCow

Hey A&M, the Bolder type 2 seems like it would be right up your alley. It's smooth, with deep bass, a warm midrange, and laid-back highs. It wasn't for me, sadly, but your tastes seem like a perfect match.


----------



## Audio-Me

Yah, I also want to try the Cardas Golden Cross even though it costs WAY more.


----------



## raymondlin

You can make your own or if I buy interconnects, I stick to Van Den Hul. $100 get's you the D102 MKIII, very good for the money.


----------



## bearwise

The VDH's are very very good, but at this price range im partial to the the DHlabs Silversonic BL-1's, if memory serves they are about $98/1m pair


----------



## Flumpus

I have a pair of Corals, and I like 'em alot. I also have a pair of Diamondbacks (one step down) and like them too. Very similar...


----------



## pigmode

Quote:


 _Originally posted by bearwise _
*The VDH's are very very good, but at this price range im partial to the the DHlabs Silversonic BL-1's, if memory serves they are about $98/1m pair * 
 

Similar price range, but aren't you moving from one sound extreme to another?


----------



## kwkarth

Hey, speaking of nicely priced interconnects, anybody familiar with OutLaw Audio interconnects? The 1.8m pair I ordered arrived yesterday, and they sound pretty descent without any breakin. 

http://www.outlawaudio.com//products/cables.html 
http://ubb.outlawaudio.com/cgi-loca...1000&LastLogin=

 They remind me of StraightWire MaestroII in looks, "feel," and sound, but are constructed like RhapsodyII's with WBT type locking connectors. Pretty great value for $50.00 for the pair, I'd say hard to beat. I'll tell more after they're burned in a while.

 [size=xx-small]The "Pure Copper Analog" interconnects are designed in a "dual-symmetrical" configuration, with two separately jacketed conductor paths for each side of the cable. The PCA cables have a dual shield system to isolate them from RFI and EMI as well as the digital noise that permeates today's complex audio/video systems. A 100% coverage copper foil shield, as opposed to the less expensive aluminum shield used in competitive products, is the first line of defense, covered in turn by a high-coverage copper braided shield. This dual system gives the maximum possible defense against both high and low frequency intrusion into the audio signal path.

 The PCA cables have an internal fabric braid and the outer covering is a tough, clear PVC jacket. The connections are made with silver content solder and high quality locking connectors are used. 
 Unlike many of the myriads of cable companies on the market today, there ain't no smoke and mirrors here! Our cables utilize real world technologies that just sound better. As you may have read in our FAQ, or in prior newsletters, our PCA cables list "OCC" as a main feature. So what does that mean? The OCC process for refining copper was developed and patented by Professor Ohno of the Chiba Institute of Technology in Japan and is licensed to our manufacturer for use in the production of wire and cable products for the audio/video industry. In conventional processing, hot molten copper is poured into a cooled mold for extrusion, resulting in multiple, fractionated crystal structure. While the copper may be "pure" in the sense of measuring gas impurities in the copper in comparison to standard copper refining techniques, Oxygen Free Copper (OFC) has undesirable effects that lead many to use more expensive materials such as silver for their conductive strands.[/size] 








 [size=xx-small]As developed for A/V cable use, the OCC process utilizes a heated mold for casting and extruding, with cooling taking place in a separate process. The result is a larger crystal size and increased purity that approaches the 6N, 99.9998%! Looking at it another way, traditional copper has oxygen impurities of 200 to 500 parts per million (PPM), while traditional OFC copper reduces that to less than 10 PPM. With the OCC process, the figure is cut in half to less than 5 PPM of oxygen, and less than 0.25 PPM of hydrogen (compared to 0.5 PPM for OFC). See figure 1. 

 With these results, the OCC process creates "ultra-pure" copper, and thus the acronym for the copper material is more properly known as "UP-OCC", for Ultra-Pure, Ohno Continuous Casting.

 Now that you know what "OCC" is, it is important to understand what it does. Using UP-OCC material produces a truly unidirectional copper crystal that is as free from impurities as possible to prevent corrosion. It increases flexibility and fatigue resistance without impairing conductive characteristics. It offers extremely low electrical resistance and rapid signal transmission. In plain English, your signals get from point A to B without losing the detail, soundstage, and bass response of the original recording.[/size]


----------



## raymondlin

VDH's line of cables are (IMO) are one of the best of not the best around, they are neutral (what you need in a cable) and natural sounding. They don't have the harshness of most of the metal cord cables that I have experienced, another bonus point for the fact that all of then (if memory serves me right), they can be be use as a Co-axial digital cable since they have a impendence of 75 ohm. And since you get a pair, you have 2.


----------



## fredpb

I like Straightwire Encore II's. very happy with mine.
 If you want something brighter...exaggerated brightness, the DH Labs Silversonics are ok (I don't like them).

 Depends on your hardware too.


----------



## Audio Addict

I really like the Jazz4 for the price and the smaller RCA fits well in the back of the Headroom Little.

http://www.zcable.com/Interconnect-Cables.asp


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Audio Addict _
*I really like the Jazz4 for the price and the smaller RCA fits well in the back of the Headroom Little.

http://www.zcable.com/Interconnect-Cables.asp * 
 

ZCables may sound ok, I've never heard them, but their ad copy is very fishy and they allude to but but do not explain many things. This sort of behavior makes me very nervous and want to look elsewhere for someone less prone to blue smoke, mirrors, woofle dust and hyperbole. On top of all of that, these bust the brice barrier established by this thread.

 Cheers


----------



## JMT

I have been browsing through UsedCable.com and they have the Tara Labs RSC Reference Gen. 2 in excellent condition for $129.00

 I think Jude has or had a pair of these for a while, anyone care to comment on the sonic charateristics of these vs. my current DH Labs BL-1s?


----------



## jude

Quote:


 _Originally posted by kwkarth _
*

 ZCables may sound ok, I've never heard them, but their ad copy is very fishy and they allude to but but do not explain many things. This sort of behavior makes me very nervous and want to look elsewhere for someone less prone to blue smoke, mirrors, woofle dust and hyperbole. On top of all of that, these bust the brice barrier established by this thread.

 Cheers * 
 

I agree, kwkarth. I've read their ad copy, and, in my opinion, it doesn't seem very upfront.

 It also appears that they've changed their low-end powercord, as it was pointed out that the previous one looked exactly like a ~$10 Quail power cord.


----------



## RickG

Quote:


 _Originally posted by JMT _
*I have been browsing through UsedCable.com and they have the Tara Labs RSC Reference Gen. 2 in excellent condition for $129.00

 I think Jude has or had a pair of these for a while, anyone care to comment on the sonic charateristics of these vs. my current DH Labs BL-1s? * 
 

JMT, I bought Jude's Tara's and have switched between the Gen 2's and the BL-1s. The Taras are slightly more "open" sounding to me...by a narrow margin. Very fine cables for the $$...but so are the Silver Sonics. For an extra $85 or so, you can get the Audioquest Vipers which really kick butt in terms of transparency. For the moolah, the Vipers just seem to _vanish_ into the system like no other IC's I've heard in their price range.


----------



## kwkarth

HI RickG,
 I am very impressed and intrigued by the AQ Corals that I have, but I've never heard the Vipers or beyond. Have you been able to compare the Corals to the Vipers? Do you think I should pursue tracking down the Vipers, Pythons, or Anacondas?
 Thanks,
 Kevin


----------



## joelongwood

Quote:


 *Do you think I should pursue tracking down the Vipers, Pythons, or Anacondas?* 
 

Sounds damned dangerous to me, Kevin. Be careful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 BTW...............I'm moving this to the Herpitology forum.


----------



## RickG

Hi Kev, 
 I have not had the pleasure of auditioning any of the AQ cables below the Vipers. I have compared them to the Silver Sonics, Tara Labs Gen 2,s, SilverLace, and the DiMarzio's (which I adore). The Vipers always slip seamlessly into the "music" and disappear like no others I've heard (hey, I've never heard mega buck ICs, so I really have no idea where it goes from here....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) So far, the Viper's are sounding like the _killer dogs_ of my IC's!


----------



## kwkarth

Thanks for the note RickG,
 From the pics, the Vipers look way cool! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Makes a big difference in the sound, no? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, in actually reading about the construction of the cables, I find very little in the ad copy to differentiate to Corals from the Vipers, other than of course the fact that they look way cooler. Again judging from the ad copy, I would expect some further transparency from the Pythons, but then again, I'm afraid they may eat my Chihuahua when I'm not looking. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lol joelongwood!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ooh, I just noticed the Vipers sport PSC+ vs the Corals PSC copper. Hmmm....


----------



## RickG

Hey, Kev...

 LOL....My system is in a _transition_ phase at the moment. I'm awaiting a phono stage from Music Direct and will then patch from my current pre amp (NAD C 160) to the Melos Gold. Point being, I can send the Vipers to you for a couple of weeks if you would like to evaluate them. Just PM me, and I'll send 'em out tommorow!


----------



## timoteus

kwkarth-

 Thanks for the heads up on the Outlaw cables. I have been looking for some continuous cast copper cables for quite awhile now. 

 I tried to get some CCC wire from Chimera Labs and was unsuccessful. The DIYcable.com Superlative is now at a more attractive reduced price of $49.95 for a .5 meter kit.

 The Outlaw price is far below this and is shielded, already built, looks good and has positive feedback on their forum. I'm going to give it a try. Nice find.


----------



## RickG

Quote:


 _Originally posted by kwkarth _
*Thanks for the note RickG,
 From the pics, the Vipers look way cool! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Makes a big difference in the sound, no?) * 
 

I don't think they look _cool_ at all. They sort of look like a crappy afghan throw reject/argyle sock thang your granny made when she was pissed....


----------



## Neruda

I don't like the looks of any of the AQ cables meself...not very important though in the long run though, obviously. The outlaws look pretty cool to me though!


----------



## Audio-Me

Is PSC+ much of an improvement over the regular "pure copper core"? It seems like the only differences between the cables that use the same core are in shielding.

 In terms of looks, I think AQ makes some of the ugliest ones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Amazon's pretty on the eyes though.


----------



## Ctn

Honestly guys, do you find that much of a difference in interconnects?

 Starting from $50 and up, there isnt much of an audio difference. There is an audible difference but its so small you barely notice it.

 I went from a pretty cheap copper interconnect to accusound bl4 silvers and it was a pretty big difference I grant you that but going from that point onwards, there isnt that big a deal.


----------



## Audio-Me

I like my silver in other hardware, not my electronics.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Ctn _
*Honestly guys, do you find that much of a difference in interconnects?
 Starting from $50 and up, there isnt much of an audio difference. There is an audible difference but its so small you barely notice it.
 I went from a pretty cheap copper interconnect to accusound bl4 silvers and it was a pretty big difference I grant you that but going from that point onwards, there isnt that big a deal. * 
 

Fair question. Until I started getting into better headphone amps and headphones, I did not believe there was an audible difference in cables. One day as a complete skeptic, I began experimenting with different interconnects. I had my usual cheapies/freebies and couldn’t hear any real difference between all of them so I went out to Best Buy and bought some 40 buck type interconnects. I was floored! I could actually hear a difference! I couldn’t believe it!. I could do everything but a double blind test and I convinced myself the differences were repeatable and quantifiable. And then I began to wonder where the point of diminishing returns was and went to my local snoot in the air shoppe and bought an IC that was $125 bucks. This was a huge amount of money to me to be spending on interconnects. I was chagrined to clearly be able to identify differences and went back to the shop to purchase a couple pair priced in between the Best Buy units and the 125 dollar “high” buck units, hoping to find my point of diminishing returns at a lower price point. Darnit! Not only did the 125 buck cable sound better than all the others, one of the more expensive medium buck cables didn’t sound as good as the 40 dollar jobs from Best Buy, so bottom line was that price was an indicator of quality sound (you usually get what you pay for) but not a guarantor of same (you usually get what you pay for, but not always.) Time went by I found Head-Fi, ended up buying the Max and other goodies and started listening to better and yes, more expensive cables. Darn! There IS A DIFFERENCE! I hate to admit it, not only do some cables sound better than others, but the difference is not subtle, it’s huge! So what to do? Here’s Mr. Science who hears something which has neither been measured nor clearly quantified. Sheesh! Where’d I leave my green marking pen now…


----------



## carlo

kwkarth,

 amen!


----------



## kwkarth

Here's an update on the Outlaw PCA interconnects that arrived Friday afternoon at my place...

 They really get the job done! I will try to restrain myself from waxing too laudatory until they've broken in, but I am VERY pleasantly surprised.

 Great depth and imaging, great dynamics, great extention, still waiting for the treble to smooth out a wee bit...

 Due to great sheilding, they're quiet, quiet, quiet.

 More news at 11!

 Cheers!


----------



## acidtripwow

I have the Zcable Jazz 4 interconnects and think they're very good for the money. I agree that some of their ad seems fishy to me but I really do like the Jazz 4 and haven't felt like removing it from my system. It just has a very open and transparent sound to me compared to other cables I've had like the MITs. I also have their Lightning Power Cord, but couldn't find any difference between it and the $10 Quail.


----------



## Ctn

Quote:


 _Originally posted by kwkarth _
*

 Fair question. Until I started getting into better headphone amps and headphones, I did not believe there was an audible difference in cables. One day as a complete skeptic, I began experimenting with different interconnects. I had my usual cheapies/freebies and couldn’t hear any real difference between all of them so I went out to Best Buy and bought some 40 buck type interconnects. I was floored! I could actually hear a difference! I couldn’t believe it!. I could do everything but a double blind test and I convinced myself the differences were repeatable and quantifiable. And then I began to wonder where the point of diminishing returns was and went to my local snoot in the air shoppe and bought an IC that was $125 bucks. This was a huge amount of money to me to be spending on interconnects. I was chagrined to clearly be able to identify differences and went back to the shop to purchase a couple pair priced in between the Best Buy units and the 125 dollar “high” buck units, hoping to find my point of diminishing returns at a lower price point. Darnit! Not only did the 125 buck cable sound better than all the others, one of the more expensive medium buck cables didn’t sound as good as the 40 dollar jobs from Best Buy, so bottom line was that price was an indicator of quality sound (you usually get what you pay for) but not a guarantor of same (you usually get what you pay for, but not always.) Time went by I found Head-Fi, ended up buying the Max and other goodies and started listening to better and yes, more expensive cables. Darn! There IS A DIFFERENCE! I hate to admit it, not only do some cables sound better than others, but the difference is not subtle, it’s huge! So what to do? Here’s Mr. Science who hears something which has neither been measured nor clearly quantified. Sheesh! Where’d I leave my green marking pen now…



* 
 

Wow what eq do you have to hear such a big difference?
 I only hear a very small one. Like the difference between the 580 and 600, well slightly bigger difference.


----------



## Audio Addict

For anyone interested, both Music Direct and Audio Advisors are running 10% off all products through the end of April. Certain products such as PS Audio are excluded. The Music Direct website code is SP10 and the Audio Advisor code is WC202HT. Both carry the Audioquest products that have been referenced in this thread.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Ctn _*Wow what eq do you have to hear such a big difference?
 I only hear a very small one. Like the difference between the 580 and 600, well slightly bigger difference. * 
 

No eq. Absolutely flat. Yes, in many cases, the difference is much bigger than the difference in sound between the 580 and the 600. Further, the differences are not at all confined to frequency response issues, there are large imaging, dynamics, and noise floor differences for example that are hugely audible.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


 _[size=xx-small]Originally posted by acidtripwow [/size]_[size=xx-small]
*I have the Zcable Jazz 4 interconnects and think they're very good for the money. I agree that some of their ad seems fishy to me but I really do like the Jazz 4 and haven't felt like removing it from my system. It just has a very open and transparent sound to me compared to other cables I've had like the MITs. I also have their Lightning Power Cord, but couldn't find any difference between it and the $10 Quail. *[/size] 
 

I didn't like the MIT's in my system either.


----------



## Ctn

Quote:


 _Originally posted by kwkarth _
*
 No eq. Absolutely flat. Yes, in many cases, the difference is much bigger than the difference in sound between the 580 and the 600. Further, the differences are not at all confined to frequency response issues, there are large imaging, dynamics, and noise floor differences for example that are hugely audible. * 
 

Ahh I see. Only things I notice mostly are the frequency response and dynamics. I dont really notice imaging or noise floor differences probably because of the eq Im using 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nothing but perfection for me =) well close to it...


----------



## fredpb

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Ctn _
*Honestly guys, do you find that much of a difference in interconnects?

 Starting from $50 and up, there isnt much of an audio difference. There is an audible difference but its so small you barely notice it.

 I went from a pretty cheap copper interconnect to accusound bl4 silvers and it was a pretty big difference I grant you that but going from that point onwards, there isnt that big a deal. * 
 

Depends on your electronics and your hearing ability.

 To me, $50 is just the first jump in audio quality. $100 is the next jump. I audition cables in systems better than mine. Any receiver system can settle with $50 cables. My system is good enough with the $100 cables, though I would like better. My equipment is lower end "high end". It can resolve better cables, but it's not worth the price for me. 

 The $50 to $100 jump was far more audible for me than the $100 to $200 jump. 

 The average CD player and system are good with the $50 cables. 
 Then of course, the speaker cables.....


----------



## Ctn

Quote:


 _Originally posted by fredpb _
*

 Depends on your electronics and your hearing ability.

 To me, $50 is just the first jump in audio quality. $100 is the next jump. I audition cables in systems better than mine. Any receiver system can settle with $50 cables. My system is good enough with the $100 cables, though I would like better. My equipment is lower end "high end". It can resolve better cables, but it's not worth the price for me. 

 The $50 to $100 jump was far more audible for me than the $100 to $200 jump. 

 The average CD player and system are good with the $50 cables. 
 Then of course, the speaker cables..... * 
 

My eq is pretty top notch maybe not my cdp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Im got my cables 2nd hand for $80 rrp is i think about 200+

 I mean I can hear a difference. Its just that its not that big as people make it out to be.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Ctn _
*

 My eq is pretty top notch maybe not my cdp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Im got my cables 2nd hand for $80 rrp is i think about 200+

 I mean I can hear a difference. Its just that its not that big as people make it out to be. * 
 

Ctn,
 It just dawned on me that you're meaning "equipment" when you use the term "eq." Previously I assumed you meant "equalization." lol! Sorry for the misunderstanding!


----------



## pigmode

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Ctn _
*


 I mean I can hear a difference. Its just that its not that big as people make it out to be. * 
 


 When I switched from a pair of Belden 89259 ICs to some Silver Audio 4.0 cables, the improvement was more than subtle. I think there's a big element of luck in terms of system synergy and which cables you actually are able to try.


----------



## Neruda

Ctn, what cables have you tried?


----------



## CRESCENDOPOWER

Hey, guys! Anybody know of a website that will send you a bunch of different interconnects, so one could audition them, and keep the winner, and send back the losers? Thanks!


----------



## jude

Quote:


 _Originally posted by CRESCENDOPOWER _
*Hey, guys! Anybody know of a website that will send you a bunch of different interconnects, so one could audition them, and keep the winner, and send back the losers? Thanks! * 
 

I believe The Cable Company (http://www.fatwyre.com) has a sort of auditioning process and cable lending library. There are some conditions, however, and I believe they can be found here:

http://www.fatwyre.com/how2.html#Evaluate


----------



## Ctn

Quote:


 _Originally posted by kwkarth _
*

 Ctn,
 It just dawned on me that you're meaning "equipment" when you use the term "eq." Previously I assumed you meant "equalization." lol! Sorry for the misunderstanding! * 
 

LOL np...Im just used to saying eq for equipment :>

  Quote:


 When I switched from a pair of Belden 89259 ICs to some Silver Audio 4.0 cables, the improvement was more than subtle. I think there's a big element of luck in terms of system synergy and which cables you actually are able to try. 
 

What kind of improvements did you notice?

  Quote:


 Ctn, what cables have you tried? 
 

I dont really remember the names but some from cable talk, nordost Accusound(ones Im currently using), some cheap interconnects form Jaycar, Tandy (horrid !!!!!!) and some others.

 Not really that many.

 I like my BL4's for the price


----------



## Chip Engle

Guy's,

 check out CatCables 

 I use them with great results with my mid fi rig. 

 B&K AVR-307
 Sony S9000ES dvd/SACD player
 Sony SCD-C555ES SACD/CD changer
 PSB Stratus Silver_i_ main's
 PSB Stratus C6_i_ CC
 SVS 20-39PC sub
 Sennheiser HD580's (on the way) <~~~~~Got'em!
 Sennheiser 280's (on the way)
 Grado RA-1 (on the way)


----------



## teknophyl

I'm thinking of getting a Headroom Little as my first amp and I'm also thinking of getting some quality interconnects right away. From what I've read on this board, it's a toss up between the Van den Hul D102 MkIII and the Audioquest Corals. I listen to Trance/Techno (I know it isn't the type of music that can show me what HD600s are really capable of, but it's the most enjoyable type of music for me) and I like nice, deep bass and a nice mid-range too. I'm not very fond of the highs, like excessively loud/high-pitched crashing of cymbals. I like listening to the little details that are drowned out by excessively high cymbals. Which of the two cables would suit my tastes the most? Thanks guys and gals.
 PS I've read that there isn't much room on the back of the Little for the RCA jacks. Would both of these cables fit? 
 PPS Either cable would look awesome on my red computer! Booya!


----------



## kwkarth

Size wise, the Corals are very compact, so if ANYTHING will fit, they will. Sound wise you may be better suited for the DiMarzio M-Paths. They're nice and mellow.


----------



## arnett

Quote:


 _Originally posted by teknophyl _
*I'm thinking of getting a Headroom Little as my first amp and I'm also thinking of getting some quality interconnects right away. From what I've read on this board, it's a toss up between the Van den Hul D102 MkIII and the Audioquest Corals. I'm not very fond of the highs, like excessively loud/high-pitched crashing of cymbals. I like listening to the little details that are drowned out by excessively high cymbals. * 
 

teknophyl,

 DO NOT get any IC's until you listen to your amp first!! your IC will depend on how you use your little: with crossfeed or without crossfeed. 

 if you use crossfeed, you'll want a bright sounding IC. the headroom crossfeed boosts the bass and buying a bass-heavy IC will not be good. 

 on the other hand, the sound of the little without crossfeed is a bit on the thin side. you'll want a 'warm' sounding IC in this application. 

 if you *do* use crossfeed with your little, i recommend a wireworld *atlantis III*.


----------



## teknophyl

Cool, thanks everybody. I'll give my amp a listen for a few weeks or months before I splurge on some new interconnects.


----------



## dngl

Music Direct has a cable auditioning program, and if you use American Express, you can return anything in 30 days.


----------



## fredpb

AUDIO ADVISOR has a lot of good interconnects, and they do have a 30 day return policy.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


 _Originally posted by kwkarth _
*[size=xx-small]Here's an update on the Outlaw PCA interconnects that arrived Friday afternoon at my place...
 They really get the job done! I will try to restrain myself from waxing too laudatory until they've broken in, but I am VERY pleasantly surprised.
 Great depth and imaging, great dynamics, great extention, still waiting for the treble to smooth out a wee bit...
 Due to great sheilding, they're quiet, quiet, quiet.
 More news at 11!
 [/size]* 
 

Well folks, the verdict is in for me. The OutLaw PCA interconnects are simply the BEST sounding cable I’ve had in my system with the exception of the Cardas Neutral Reference. I've tested two sets over the course of over a week and ...

 The 1.8m pairs that I have exhibit more soundstage depth, better HF detailing, and better black level than either of the AudioQuest Products that I have used. The 1m AQ Coral was very smooth and homogeneous sounding, with good soundstaging, but compared to the OutLaws, lacked detail and midbass clarity. The differences are not HUGE, but they are VERY EVIDENT and impossible to ignore. The 1m AQ Viper was slightly better than the Coral in the detail department, but still not up to the standard set by the OutLaws. The OutLaws just seem to get out of the way and let all of the music through.

 The 1m Monster M950i doesn’t have quite have the homogeneity, nor the depth of soundstage of either of the AudioQuests, but it’s not a bad cable overall. Good detailing, clarity, fairly grain free, but not quite as grain free as the AQ’s.

 This is quite amazing to me. I am so serious about this, I am going to offer my brand new AQ Corals up for sale as well as my M950i’s. So take note, this side of 500 bux a pair, I think you’d be hard pressed to find a better cable than the OutLaw PCA’s. Just as an additional side note, OutLaw’s customer service seems to be top notch as well. So far, they’ve been a real pleasure to deal with.




 I need some of you other cowboys to try out a pair and either tell me I'm crazy or back me up in this wild assertion.

 Give the OutLaws 48 hours to break in and they'll take over your wagon train!!

 Happy Listening.


----------



## timoteus

I don't think you're crazy and I will back you up.

 My pair of Outlaws arrived a couple days ago and although I haven't had much listening time due to work I really like them. I have some speaker cables that use CCC or OCC (take your pick) and that and the posts here are what convinced me to try some interconnects made of the same. The best $40.00 I've spent in quite awhile. Thanks kwkarth for the nudge in the right direction.


----------



## Driftwood

I'm sold. I'll buy a pair for the good of the community 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Driftwood


----------



## MacDEF

Kevin: Tell me where


----------



## kwkarth

See earlier posts in this thread for more details.



http://www.outlawaudio.com//products/cables.html 

http://ubb.outlawaudio.com/cgi-loca...1000&LastLogin=

 Cheers


----------



## JML

I'm probably going to jump on the Outlaw train myself, but some of us might want to wait a few weeks. They currently sell only .5m and 1.8 m lengths. They are going to release a 1.2 m length in April, but the price is not yet set. They will NOT do custom lengths.

 The .5m is intended to connect things like a preamp and poweramp, which is one length I need. They sell the 1.8 instead of the industry-standard 1.5, figuring it gives a little more leeway in equipment placement, and only recently decided to give buyers another choice. The new 1.2 would be a nice compromise, too.


----------



## Neruda

I'll back kevin up on this. Even after a short period of listening I was able to clearly discern the differences between the outlaws and the monster 400 mk.II cables that I was using before. No doubt it would take me much longer to hear the differences between the outlaws and another high quality cable like the corals, but this was the first time I've ever heard cable differences. It was pretty cool! The biggest difference was the soundstage; the outlaws have a much more open sound than the monster 400's. I also heard better detail with the outlaws. As soon as I get my own pair I'll do a comparison between them and the Dimarzios that kwkarth loaned me to the best of my abilities. whee! cables are fun!


----------



## Chip Engle

I'm sure the Outlaw cables work well... just know that Outlaw Audio *Does Not* accept returns on their interconnects period. Just a FYI.

 Taken directly from Outlaw Audio's web page:

 Analog and digital cables are not returnable even when included in a package with other electronics. If you return a multiple-product package, you will only be credited for the non-cable portion. We hope you understand that our cost structure for cable fulfillment makes it impossible for us to offer a return option and still make these cables available at such an excellent value.

 In my opinion this is bad business and inexcusable.


----------



## Neruda

first off, I highly doubt you'll want to return them! Second off, I honestly don't see how outlaw is making any profit off those cables at all. they could easily have charged $150 for them and people would be getting their money's worth. So if that's what they have to do to keep the price down, I'm all for it.


----------



## MooGoesTheCow

Neruda, as good or bad as these cables are, the no-return policy is highly discouraging. With something so system dependant as cabling, synergy playing a huge role in determining whether one cable sounds better than another in a system, not having a return policy is stupid.

 With that said, I still want to try out one of these cables


----------



## sweetben

do you kind folks think that the outlaws would work for me? 

 I need interconnects for my new headphone only system consisting of a Sony SCD-XA777ES SACD player, a Headroom Maxed Out Home with reference module, and Senn. HD-600's with the Cardas replacement cord...and sometimes my Grado 325's...

 I mostly listen to rock and electronica, but i defiantly throw in a good deal of classical and even a little old timey blues.

 i do get off hearing all the little cooky details layered into recordings...but i don't want anything to analytical....

 i am so overwhelemed trying to pick out interconnects, i just don't know what to do.


----------



## Neruda

all I meant to get across in my previous post is that outlaw set the price on these cables so low that allowing returns would be basically impossible. I think that a lack of return policy would be really bad if these cost over $100, but with a price between $30 and $40 (depending on length), I think most people can take the risk to try them. And if you don't like them you can always sell or trade them for something else. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sweetben, I'd say you've got little to lose by trying out these interconnects. Go for it! you have a very expensive system there, but I think the outlaws will feel right at home in it until you feel like upgrading them.


----------



## sweetben

good point...40 bucks isn't gonna kill me.


----------



## kwkarth

sweetben,
 I dare say that you will have to spend over 10 times as much when you do decide to upgrade.
 Happy Listening!


----------



## sweetben

no upgrading....if these interconnects work out like i hope, then i am gonna use all my saved money (i thought i would need to spend like $250.00) for my Thiel CS1.6 speaker fund.

 thanks for the outlaw suggestion.


----------



## teknophyl

Wait a minute...let me get this right. The Outlaw cables outperformed the AQ Corals, Vipers, AND the Monster Cables...and they only cost 40 bucks?! I know I said I would hold back on cables, but at least I'll have something to look forward to in a few weeks.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


 _Originally posted by teknophyl _
*Wait a minute...let me get this right. The Outlaw cables outperformed the AQ Corals, Vipers, AND the Monster Cables...and they only cost 40 bucks?! I know I said I would hold back on cables, but at least I'll have something to look forward to in a few weeks. * 
 

That is 100% correct. At least that's the way I hear it. It will be interesting to see if others hear the same thing I do.

 Happy listening!


----------



## dcg

kwkarth, 

 Thanks for posting you opinions on the Outlaw cables. I've got a 950 preordered and have been wondering about them lately. Guess I'll have to add them to my order.


----------



## JML

Go to http://www.harmonictech.com/pricetable.htm#truth-link. Look at the Harmonic Technology cables and prices. Then look at the Outlaw cables and prices.


----------



## kwkarth

Their precision link and truth link cable look similar, but it's hard to tell. The geometry of the truth link looks most similar to the Outlaws and the actual RCA connectors look identical! The 6N OCC copper of course looks identical as well. Bet they're made in the same factory!!


----------



## jbannow

Hey kwkarth, since you have some experience with these, can you attest to their shielding? I'm having an issue with my new Corda HA-1 (getting radio picked up in the unit as documented in this thread.) and was told that a better interconnect would shield this out.

 I suppose $40 is not much to find out ...


----------



## wasifazim

Quote:


 _Originally posted by kwkarth _
*Their precision link and truth link cable look similar, but it's hard to tell. The geometry of the truth link looks most similar to the Outlaws and the actual RCA connectors look identical! The 6N OCC copper of course looks identical as well. Bet they're made in the same factory!! * 
 

That's hardly damning evidence, kwarth..and I'd like to see you back up your assertion that one would be hard pressed to find a cable superior to these Outlaw interconnects for under $500. That's a pretty large playing field.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


 _Originally posted by wasifazim _
*

 That's hardly damning evidence, kwarth..and I'd like to see you back up your assertion that one would be hard pressed to find a cable superior to these Outlaw interconnects for under $500. That's a pretty large playing field. * 
 

Hey, no skin off my nose, buy a pair yourself and try them out!


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


 _Originally posted by jbannow_*

 Hey kwkarth, since you have some experience with these, can you attest to their shielding? I'm having an issue with my new Corda HA-1 (getting radio picked up in the unit as documented in this thread.) and was told that a better interconnect would shield this out. 

 I suppose $40 is not much to find out ...

* 
 

The shielding seems to be superb. Double copper shield, copper foil and copper braid.


----------



## jbannow

Quote:


 _Originally posted by kwkarth _
*
 The shielding seems to be superb. Double copper shield, copper foil and copper braid. * 
 

Sweet ... I think I will try out this and / or the Slee Cable 1. Thanks!


----------



## matthewd5

i am currently using the kimber kable pbj's and they sound wonderful to me.

 what would be the next noticeable step up from those?

 matthew


----------



## dngl

I haven't heard the outlaws, but Silver Shark cables w/ WBT plugs beat Kimber silly.... of course, at $150 they do cost more, but the sound was well worth it to me.


----------



## kwkarth

Just for the record, the OutLaws do seem to need a break in. A couple days (48hrs) should do.

 I've had identical experience with two pair now. They sound a bit dull when first plugged in, then they actually transition to sounding a bit on the bright side, then they settle in to perfection.
 (Make sure you Pro-Gold all of your connections!)

 Cheers!


----------



## matthewd5

ok...

 can someone please explain how a piece of wire can change over a break in period?

 i have heard this mentioned before.

 matthew


----------



## kwkarth

I'm not sure if I believe what I've read, but I know what I've experienced. I've experienced the break in phenomenon. What is actually happening, I'm not sure, but what I've read talks about mollecular structure settling down and the dielectric forming properly. I guess it's somewhat plausible?? I suspect it also has something to do with the contact points being established and a good non-diodic electron flow being formed. When you disturb things, it starts over, although, I have to say that I've not seen the same break-in pattern followed when putting cables in place that I've already broken in.

 Here's what George Cardas has to say about the subject and he knows a whole lot more about it than any of us do...

*Cable Break-In 
 by George Cardas 
*
 There are many factors that make cable break-in necessary and many reasons why the results vary. If you measure a new cable with a voltmeter you will see a standing voltage because good dielectrics make poor conductors. They hold a charge much like a rubbed cat’s fur on a dry day. It takes a while for this charge to equalize in the cable. Better cables often take longer to break-in. The best "air dielectric" techniques, such as Teflon tube construction, have large non-conductive surfaces to hold charge, much like the cat on a dry day. 

 Cables that do not have time to settle, such as musical instrument and microphone cables, often use conductive dielectrics like rubber or carbonized cotton to get around the problem. This dramatically reduces microphonics and settling time, but the other dielectric characteristics of these insulators are poor and they do not qualify sonically for high-end cables. Developing non-destructive techniques for reducing and equalizing the charge in excellent dielectric is a challenge in high end cables. 

 The high input impedance necessary in audio equipment makes uneven dielectric charge a factor. One reason settling time takes so long is we are linking the charge with mechanical stress/strain relationships. The physical make up of a cable is changed slightly by the charge and visa versa. It is like electrically charging the cat. The physical make up of the cat is changed by the charge. It is "frizzed" and the charge makes it's hair stand on end. "Teflon Cats", cables and their dielectric, take longer to loose this charge and reach physical homeostasis. 

 The better the dielectric's insulation, the longer it takes to settle. A charge can come from simply moving the cable (Piezoelectric effect and simple friction), high voltage testing during manufacture, etc. Cable that has a standing charge is measurably more microphonic and an uneven distribution of the charge causes something akin to structural return loss in a rising impedance system. When I took steps to eliminate these problems, break-in time was reduced and the cable sounded generally better. I know Bill Low at Audioquest has also taken steps to minimize this problem. 

 Mechanical stress is the root of a lot of the break-in phenomenon and it is not just a factor with cables. As a rule, companies set up audition rooms at high end audio shows a couple of days ahead of time to let them break in. The first day the sound is usually bad and it is very stressful. The last day sounds great. Mechanical stress in speaker cables, speaker cabinets, even the walls of the room, must be relaxed in order for the system to sound its best. This is the same phenomenon we experience in musical instruments. They sound much better after they have been played. Many musicians leave their instruments in front of a stereo that is playing to get them to warm up. This is very effective with a new guitar. Pianos are a stress and strain nightmare. Any change, even in temperature or humidity, will degrade their sound. A precisely tuned stereo system is similar. 

 You never really get all the way there, you sort of keep halving the distance to zero. Some charge is always retained. It is generally in the MV range in a well settled cable. Triboelectric noise in a cable is a function of stress and retained charge, which a good cable will release with both time and use. How much time and use is dependent on the design of the cable, materials used, treatment of the conductors during manufacture, etc. 

 There are many small tricks and ways of dealing with the problem. Years ago, I began using Teflon tube "air dielectric" construction and the charge on the surface of the tubes became a real issue. I developed a fluid that adds a very slight conductivity to the surface of the dielectric. Treated cables actually have a better measured dissipation factor and the sound of the cables improved substantially. It had been observed in mid eighties that many cables could be improved by wiping them with a anti-static cloth. Getting something to stick to Teflon was the real challenge. We now use an anti-static fluid in all our cables and anti-static additives in the final jacketing material. This attention to charge has reduced break-in time and in general made the cable sound substantially better. This is due to the reduction of overall charge in the cable and the equalization of the distributed charge on the surface of conductor jacket. 

 It seems there are many infinitesimal factors that add up. Overtime you find one leads down a path to another. In short, if a dielectric surface in a cable has a high or uneven charge which dissipates with time or use, triboelectric and other noise in the cable will also reduce with time and use. This is the essence of break-in 

 A note of caution. Moving a cable will, to some degree, traumatize it. The amount of disturbance is relative to the materials used, the cable's design and the amount of disturbance. Keeping a very low level signal in the cable at all times helps. At a show, where time is short, you never turn the system off. I also believe the use of degaussing sweeps, such as on the Cardas Frequency Sweep and Burn-In Record (side 1, cut 2a) helps. 

 A small amount of energy is retained in the stored mechanical stress of the cable. As the cable relaxes, a certain amount of the charge is released, like in an electroscope. This is the electromechanical connection. 

 Many factors relating to a cable's break-in are found in the sonic character or signature of a cable. If we look closely at dielectrics we find a similar situation. The dielectric actually changes slightly as it charges and its dissipation factor is linked to its hardness. In part these changes are evidenced in the standing charge of the cable. A new cable, out of the bag, will have a standing charge when uncoiled. It can have as much as several hundred millivolts. If the cable is left at rest it will soon drop to under one hundred, but it will takes days of use in the system to fall to the teens and it never quite reaches zero. These standing charges appear particularly significant in low level interconnects to preamps with high impedance inputs. 

 The interaction of mechanical and electrical stress/strain variables in a cable are integral with the break-in, as well as the resonance of the cable. Many of the variables are lumped into a general category called triboelectric noise. Noise is generated in a cable as a function of the variations between the components of the cable. If a cable is flexed, moved, charged, or changed in any way, it will be a while before it is relaxed again. The symmetry of the cable's construction is a big factor here. Very careful design and execution by the manufacturer helps a lot. Very straight forward designs can be greatly improved with the careful choice of materials and symmetrical construction. Audioquest has built a large and successful high-end cable company around these principals. 

 The basic rules for the interaction of mechanical and electrical stress/strain variables holds true, regardless of scale or medium. Cables, cats, pianos and rooms all need to relax in order to be at their best. Constant attention to physical and environmental conditions, frequent use and the degaussing of a system help it achieve and maintain a relaxed state. 

 A note on breaking in box speakers, a process which seems to take forever. When I want to speed up the break-in process, I place the speakers face to face, with one speaker wired out of phase and play a surf CD through them. After about a week, I place them in their normal listening position and continue the process for three more days. After that, I play a degaussing sweep a few times. Then it is just a matter of playing music and giving them time.


----------



## kwkarth

Here's another one from a company that sells a gizmo to break in your cables...:

 Although it is not yet fully understood scientifically, the phenomenon of “cable break-in” has been experienced by many audiophiles. Interconnects, speaker cables and even power cords seem to go through a conditioning period when used in an audio/video system, and will sound better after many hours of in-system use. The sonic differences between wiring that is broken-in and wiring that is not are very audible in high quality audio systems.

 The break-in process is believed to be due primarily to current flowing through the conductors of wiring components. Dielectric stress caused by a voltage difference between the conductors is also believed to be of some benefit. The fact that it takes many hours of in-system use for wiring components to break in is primarily due to the low-level nature of audio/video signals from normal program material.

 As an example, let us take an interconnect used to connect the output of a preamplifier to the input of a power amplifier. The typical maximum signal level for full power output of the average power amplifier is 2 Volts peak. The average signal is much less. The typical input impedance of a power amplifier will be 10 kOhms at the (very) low end for consumer gear --- 47 to 100 kOhms is typical for a solid state amplifier, while several hundred kOhms is not unusual for a tubed power amplifier.

 Taking the (unrealistic) best-case values from the above examples, the maximum current seen is 2 Volts / 10 kOhms = 200 microAmperes…and this would not be continuous current, as the voltage value is a peak value, not an RMS value.

 For the sake of demonstration and comparison we will describe a “use value” consisting of the current flowing through the wiring component according to the above equation, multiplied by the total time this current flows. We will refer to this use value as CTV, or “Current-Time-Value”.

 Playing an interconnect cable in an audio system for one week (168 hours) of continuous use would expose it to the following use value:

 168 hours * 0.0002 Amperres = CTV of 0.0336 

 The CABLE COOKER™ was designed to produce signal levels far in excess of those seen in normal audio/video system use. Internally, the device contains a sweeping square wave oscillator that drives a very high-efficiency “H” bridge MOSFET switching circuit. The output signal consists of a square wave swept from below 100 Hz to over 10 kHz (plus harmonics). Output voltage is 12 Volts RMS. The current through the wiring component is determined by the load at the input connector of the CABLE COOKER™. In the case of interconnect cables, the measured current is 120 milliAmperes.

 Installing an interconnect on the CABLE COOKER™ for one week results in a CTV of:

 168 hours * 0.12 Amperes = CTV of 20.16

 This is a value 600 times greater than that obtained under the most ideal of audio system conditions. The “stress” on the dielectric of the interconnect is also much higher than in normal use due to the higher output voltage.

 It should be readily apparent why results with the CABLE COOKER™ are often quite audible after as little as 24 hours of use.

 The same powerful signal described above is also produced at the speaker cable output binding posts. The load at the speaker cable inputs, however, is designed to draw a continuous 1.88 Amperes of current through the wire. With a potential of 12 Volts, this is equivalent to a continuous signal level in excess of 22 Watts !! It must again be emphasized that this is a continuous condition (i.e., RMS).

 This extreme continuous-signal level, produced in an audio system in a regular listening environment for any length of time, would force us from the room due to the highly uncomfortable and intensively-loud volume. One can now correlate the impressive signal level produced by the CABLE COOKER™ and the benefits derived by its use with the cabling in our audio/video systems.

 Stu Mitchell
 Chief Designer
 audiodharma


----------



## JML

My Outlaws arrived today, and I hooked them up tonight. 

 Kwkarth, thank you!!!! 

 They're not yet broken in, of course, but I imagine that they're the solution to the solution to any RFI problem relating to interconnect cables or the Corda. When there's no signal present, I hear no hiss -- nothing at all but absolutely, totally, completely dead silence -- when they're in the circuit with the Corda (running out of the Tape 2 loop on my Rotel preamp), regardless of the rotation of the Corda's volume control, from full off to full on. With signal present, the full off setting of the Corda is exactly that -- and as I turn it up, there's nothing but music emerging out of total silence. 

 Jan Meier's suggestion of better cables is clearly the right solution to the noise problem, and these Outlaw cables show just how superb is the Corda's S/N ratio. The problem isn't the Corda's -- at least in my case, it was the cable I was using.

 The cables are also beautifully made -- the termination work is exceptional, and the cables are just gorgeous. They have a clear cover over a silver braid, and look even better than they do in the pictures. The locking connectors are huge -- they just fit on the Corda, and I had to spread the plugs a bit on my Rotel to cinch them down. They're also packed very nicely -- the connectors have several layers of clear plastic wrap on them so they don't get marred, and they're packed in a thick plastic pouch, with a zipper closing (imagine a Ziplock bag on enough steroids for all the members of the Eastern Block Olympic weightlifter teams).


----------



## Audio-Me

We want comments on the sound, not other stuff.


----------



## dngl

I'd like to see a big comparison. Don't make me buy a pair


----------



## JML

I think Kwkarth is right so far -- based on a half-hour of listening, at most. They have excellent definition and clarity in the mids and bottom, and they're quiet (did I say they were QUIET??). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The sound emerges from a black background, and those damned oh-now-I-see-them veils are lifted. Cliched, but true. I have nowhere near the experience many others have with varied interconnects, which is an expensive sub-hobby, but the difference is immediately audible. I had Straightwire Chorus interconnects (and older Monsters before); they're good for the price, but they're not this good. 

 Kwkarth knows cables and coffee, and I am more than willing to live with his judgment, based on what I hear so far. If I hear anything to the contrary, I'll post after they're broken in.


----------



## kwkarth

Glad you like them so far JML. I hope they continue to delight you. I am still extremely pleased with mine.
 Regards,
 Kevin


----------



## CRESCENDOPOWER

I thought Outlaw Audio was famous for their electronics, but with all this talk about how good their interconnects are they could soon be the cable company. Has anyone heard how their interconnects sound with Outlaw electronics? I think it is a great idea, that an electronics company makes cables that compliments their own equipment.


----------



## timoteus

About the only discussion that I could find on any of the forums is a couple of threads at www.harmonicdiscord.com Try a search for "outlaw"


----------



## Neruda

Outlaw Audio has their own forum as well, so check there for some comments on their cables.


----------



## FlurkingShnit

You guys are making this a lot harder on me. Now I have to decide between the SuperSilver II interconnects on homegrownaudio.com and these outlaw ones. The outlaw ones would be cheaper all in all..........hM

 Exactly which cables on the order page would I click on if I was to order the outlaws? There are so many products on there that it's hard to tell. 

 I wonder which cable would sound better with an MG Head.


----------



## JML

Outlaw PCA cables are the ones under discussion. They are now available in .5 m and 1.8 m lengths, soon they'll be available in 1.2 meters.


----------



## Neruda

flurkingshnit, I have an MG Head on loan right now, so I'll be able to listen to the outlaws with it very soon!


----------



## Serow

Would someone with the Outlaws kindly be able to measure the max outside diameter of the RCAs? I would like to know if they will fit my equipment before ordering, since they can't be returned.


----------



## timoteus

I measure 9/16" at the widest point. In the picture this is the knurled part of the silver colored locking barrel/sleeve.


----------



## Serow

Thank you timoteus.


----------



## dcg

Just grabbed six of the .5 meter outlaw cables secondhand for $60 shipped. Looking forward to hearing them, if they are as good as you guys say this'll be a hell of a deal.


----------



## Nosferatu

Quote:


 _Originally posted by kwkarth _
*Glad you like them so far JML. I hope they continue to delight you. I am still extremely pleased with mine.
 Regards,
 Kevin * 
 

I recently got me a pair of the 1.8 outlaws and I am duly impressed! Thanks kwkarth for the review. I knew that my interconnect was the weak link, monster 400 mk IIs. I have been searching for the magic bullet (reasonably priced).
 The Sony 9000ES paired with the Senn600 is a great sounding combo, but this tiny $50 investment has paid off big time with even better sound!
 Thanks again.


----------



## Neruda

awesome! they're pretty darned impressive, aren't they?


----------



## JML

Neruda wrote:
  Quote:


 awesome! they're pretty darned impressive, aren't they? 
 

Yup, they are. So much so that I wrote to Outlaw, pleading with them to make a standard DIN-plug phono cable. There aren't too many of them out there, and the analogous cable from Harmonic Technology, using the same copper and shielding, costs $400. If Outlaw had something like that, priced as their other cables are priced, they'd corner the market in a month. Oh, I wish...

 By the way, Neruda, I should soon have some info in English (and prices) from Vincent Chan about those two open-air AT cans we were intrigued by, the ATH-AD10 and ATH-AD09...


----------



## Neruda

hey, cool!


----------



## JML

I just read that the cable used in the ATH-W100 and ATH-W2002 is made of the same kind of copper used in the Outlaws.


----------



## dparrish

KWKarth,

 How do the Outlaw ICs compare to the DiMarzio MPaths? I have been thinking of trying a pair of the MPaths, as I have a pair of the regular DiMarzio ICs (for the Cosmic) that are pretty good--neutral, but a bit lacking in smoothness in the top end.

 I have a pair of Kimber Select 1011s that I LOVE, but they are pretty expensive for a home theater setup. I paid $375 for a .5 meter pair. Are they worth it? Well, they sound GREAT, but I'm just WISHING that I might find something as good for less $$! What do you think, would I be better served by the MPaths or the Outlaws?

 Thanks,

 David


----------



## HD-5000

Not know if this will help, but Corey Greenberg of Stereophile states that the Kimber Kable PBJ is "Reference wire you can afford"


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


 _Originally posted by dparrish _
*KWKarth,
 How do the Outlaw ICs compare to the DiMarzio MPaths? I have been thinking of trying a pair of the MPaths, as I have a pair of the regular DiMarzio ICs (for the Cosmic) that are pretty good--neutral, but a bit lacking in smoothness in the top end.
 I have a pair of Kimber Select 1011s that I LOVE, but they are pretty expensive for a home theater setup. I paid $375 for a .5 meter pair. Are they worth it? Well, they sound GREAT, but I'm just WISHING that I might find something as good for less $$! What do you think, would I be better served by the MPaths or the Outlaws? Thanks, David * 
 

Dave,
 Somewhere else in this thread I mention the DiMarzio M-Paths.

 The M-Paths are nice and smooth. They image beautifully. Compared to the Outlaws, they sound soft, almost rolled off in the highs.

 The OutLaws seem to be more extended on both ends of the spectrum while maintaining perfect balance. They're faster, more open, more transparent, and quieter than the DiMarzios.

 Cheers!


----------



## BeeEss

I hope this is not a dumb question, but does anybody have reason to believe that the 1.8m and .5m cables would sound any different? I really don't need more than the .5, and could get away cheaper that way.

 Peace, 
 BeeEss


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


 _Originally posted by BeeEss _
*I hope this is not a dumb question, but does anybody have reason to believe that the 1.8m and .5m cables would sound any different? I really don't need more than the .5, and could get away cheaper that way.

 Peace, 
 BeeEss * 
 

I have both. They sound the same so far. The 0.5 if any different at all, is better.


----------



## JML

FYI: The new Outlaw newsletter says the 1.2 meter PCA cables will be available in May.


----------



## jbannow

Quote:


 _Originally posted by JML _
*My Outlaws arrived today, and I hooked them up tonight. 

 Kwkarth, thank you!!!! 

 They're not yet broken in, of course, but I imagine that they're the solution to the solution to any RFI problem relating to interconnect cables or the Corda. When there's no signal present, I hear no hiss -- nothing at all but absolutely, totally, completely dead silence -- when they're in the circuit with the Corda (running out of the Tape 2 loop on my Rotel preamp), regardless of the rotation of the Corda's volume control, from full off to full on. With signal present, the full off setting of the Corda is exactly that -- and as I turn it up, there's nothing but music emerging out of total silence. 

 Jan Meier's suggestion of better cables is clearly the right solution to the noise problem, and these Outlaw cables show just how superb is the Corda's S/N ratio. The problem isn't the Corda's -- at least in my case, it was the cable I was using.
* 
 

I wanted to second this comment ... my Outlaws came and obliterated any noise coming through my Corda. Thanks guys!


----------



## Mic

Argh! What Outlaw? I ordered one pair of their ICs for $49.95+$10(shipping) and they charged me $114.90 for TWO times $49.95 (they say that the cables are $49.95 each and not for the pair in the receipt I got) and charged me an extra $5 for shipping (equivalent of 2-day shipping). What?!?!?!

 And I was just going to post that I'm quite satisfied with their cable, shielding, etc.

 I'm going to call them on Monday to get my money back.


----------



## dcg

Mine came in the mail yesterday (bought used, not direct from Outlaw). I wasn't experiencing any noise problems, but they do seem to be a definite improvement over the Audioquest Rubys thatI was using between the D500se and the ZOTL. Considering the Rubys were $50 a piece and I got 6 Outlaw cables for $60 shipped (albeit secondhand), I consider them one hell of a deal. Build quality seems very impressive for the price, and the locking connectors are a nice touch.


----------



## JML

Mic, it sounds like a classic case of an accidentally doubled website order. You might have inadvertently clicked twice on the page when asked to finalize the order. Or their server might have hiccuped. I'm sure they'll adjust everything -- especially since the site reflects the prices you quote for one pair, and you were only sent one pair! If you have any problem, you can always contest the charges with your credit card company.

 Good luck with getting this straightened out.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Mic _
*Argh! What Outlaw? I ordered one pair of their ICs for $49.95+$10(shipping) and they charged me $114.90 for TWO times $49.95 (they say that the cables are $49.95 each and not for the pair in the receipt I got) and charged me an extra $5 for shipping (equivalent of 2-day shipping). What?!?!?!

 And I was just going to post that I'm quite satisfied with their cable, shielding, etc.

 I'm going to call them on Monday to get my money back. * 
 

Check the package -- maybe they shipped two pairs (this is in addition to JML's comments)?


----------



## Mic

Nope, just one.


----------



## teknophyl

I'd really appreciate it if anyone here with Outlaw cables and access to a Little could check to see if there's enough room for both of them on the Little's RCA jacks. My current cables are a hair under 1/2", and there is about a hair above 1/16" between them. I'm a little doubtful the Outlaws will fit if they are 9/16". From what I've heard, the Outlaws have beefy connectors and the back of my Little is a little cramped, no pun intended....wait, yes there is!


----------



## Nosferatu

I have the Little and the Outlaw cables and they BARELY fit, no clearance between.


----------



## teknophyl

Cool, thanks Nosferatu.


----------



## third_eye

Does anyone know if the Outlaws will fit on a Creek OBH 11?


----------



## nebuchadnezzar

third_eye, i just checked for you.....they fit just fine


----------



## nebuchadnezzar

picture of Outlaws into OBH-11


----------



## third_eye

OMG, that looks great......I'm ordering 'em.
 Thanks!


----------



## BenG

Let me add another vote of confidence for the Outlaws. I have gone through everything from Radio Shack, Monster, Kimber, Homegrownaudio. These PCAs are very competent. They are silent, very transparent, and neutral. If you're using lower-end Monsters, ditch them for these.


----------



## tone

i just got my pair of .5meter outlaws today and they kick butt for their price. 

 i borrowed a couple of pairs of interconnect cables from a friend to see what i liked beforehand. i tried some monster interconnects (too muddy) and audioquest copperheads (good but not as focused or as quick as the outlaws).


----------



## HD-5000

after all this talk about how good outlaw cables are, I think its clear to everyone that...

 kwkarth is working for Outlaw Audio! 






 just kidding


----------



## Neruda

lol, and so am I! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 seriously though, I'm happy that so many people are enjoying these cables. I know I'll be using mine for quite a while.


----------



## kwkarth

and my salery is twice what Neruda's is! As a matter of fact, I think it's going to double again today!


----------



## andrzejpw

how about an MG head? Will these fit on an OTL/DT?


----------



## jodokast

Quote:


 _Originally posted by andrzejpw _
*how about an MG head? Will these fit on an OTL/DT? * 
 


 I would like to see the answer to that as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Getting a little bored of my Straightwire Encore IIs....hehe the red is getting to me.


----------



## timoteus

Quote:


 _Originally posted by andrzejpw _
*how about an MG head? Will these fit on an OTL/DT? * 
 

There's plenty of room on my DT. I would assume that they would work on the OTL version as well.


----------



## nebuchadnezzar

Plently of room.....


----------



## nebuchadnezzar

here ya go


----------



## nebuchadnezzar

a better view


----------



## andrzejpw

I'm in heaven. I'm rolling around like a pig. I just ordered the outlaws. (Got em sent to a friend's house, I don't want another lecture).

 I have a loaner little coming soon. Then a cosmic. Finally, to culminate, a Maxed Out Home!

 I'll then decide which one to get. . .

 or, an MG head!


----------



## jodokast

Say which outlaw cables are these again guys?

 Which one from this page?

https://www.outlawaudio.com/order.html


----------



## andrzejpw

yeah, the ones on that page. Specifically, the PCA ones.


----------



## kwkarth

see post:
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showth...268#post135268


----------

